# Loss in June,faint positive today



## deltadawn1987

Hi there, today two days before my period was due I got a faint positive. Im over joyed to be pregnant again after suffering a loss at 8 weeks in June Im so happy yet so anxious I almost feel sick. I have mild cramping and Im totally freaking out about it. My loss devesated me and now I have such mixed emotions Im happy but so scared of another loss I dont know how Im going to make it for 9 months actually terrified I so want to enjoy being pregnant again but I fear the worry wont allow that anyone else in a similar situation thanks in advance xx


----------



## deltadawn1987

Im basically looking for a buddy, if anyone will have me if no friends who actually understand so it would be great to buddy up xx


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Congratulations!

Im almost 18 weeks and starting to buy baby stuff, but I still worry a lot. I try to stay positive and optimistic, but then Ill wonder if Im going to get bad news at my 19 week scan. 

I dont think the worry ever goes away after having miscarriages. :wacko:


----------



## stephabeth

Hi, I had a chemical in July and am now pregnant again 2 cycles later. I'm only 4w2d and super nervous about this one sticking. I lost the last one at about 4.5 weeks. I know chemicals are super common and most women don't even realize they had them, and chances are high for a successful pregnancy the next time. I'm not sure how long it will take for the anxiety to calm down. I'm going to go to my doctor this week to get a blood test. Hope you both are doing well.


----------



## deltadawn1987

Hi Steph, so sorry for your loss Im now 6 weeks and two days and Im just waiting till I get over the 8 weeks mark because thats when I had my loss I know I probably wont feel better but right now I just want to get past that mark if that makes sense


----------



## flou

Hi ladies I am currently 5 weeks + 3. I had 2 losses and then DS. Then another loss and now on my fifth pregnancy and hoping this will be my second rainbow. All of my miscarriages have been at 6 weeks so feeling very nervous right now. If I can get to 7 weeks I may relax a little. This pregnancy feels different to all my others. Not sure if its a good sign or not. I had no nausea until a few days ago and then I just get these waves of nausea that just come on and then go. Every morning for the last 4 days Ive had loose bm which today made me sick, and then im fine. Sore bbs and back and generally feeling emotional.


----------



## deltadawn1987

Flou congratulations, I also feel different with this one Im sick this time and I have sore boobs very tired so I got the whole deal this time lol Im actually so glad of it doesnt quite calm my nerves but helps a little x


----------



## MissMarpleFan

This is my 6th pregnancy and will be our first baby. My others stopped growing between 6 and 7 weeks but the first couple of times I didn't know about it until 10-11 weeks.

I had my 20 week anatomy scan this week, and the worst thing they said is that she's big for her age!

I think I'm going to take the plunge and buy the crib soon. She's kicking up a storm in here. :baby: :thumbup:


----------



## deltadawn1987

Missmarplefan huge congratulations, gosh 20 weeks seems like a lifetime for me lol &#128514; everyday seems like a week


----------



## MissMarpleFan

deltadawn1987 said:


> Missmarplefan huge congratulations, gosh 20 weeks seems like a lifetime for me lol &#55357;&#56834; everyday seems like a week

Thanks, I know exactly what you mean about days feeling like weeks!

It seems like it's been a long, long, time of feeling like :sleep:


----------



## flou

When you are around the 20 week mark, about half way through the second trimester is a great time for pregnancy. You start to really feel movements and you are not huge at this stage but a nice bump. Hoping that will be me in about 14 weeks!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

flou said:


> When you are around the 20 week mark, about half way through the second trimester is a great time for pregnancy. You start to really feel movements and you are not huge at this stage but a nice bump. Hoping that will be me in about 14 weeks!

You're right, it's a pretty good time! People think my bump is small for 20 weeks, but I think it's because of my disproportionately long torso. I feel huge.

I meant to tell deltadawn that I also had more first trimester symptoms this pregnancy than in my others. I'd never had morning sickness before, or such sore boobs. I'm fortunate that the morning sickness ended around 11 or 12 weeks.


----------



## deltadawn1987

This is my first time having morning sickness and its all day everyday, got to say Im a little happy about it though its reassurance that Im still pregnant lol I know Im actually crazy lol &#128514;


----------



## flou

Ive been feeling really icky today. Still getting daily loose bm. And it feels like when you are just over the worst part of a tummy bug or a hangover. I'm hoping its a good sign. I reach 6 weeks on Sunday. Just need to get through the next week and then the rest of this trimester. I started to feel better at about 9 or 10 weeks when pregnant with DS so if I get there I hope only a few more weeks of feeling ill! I'm planning on telling my parents this weekend. Delta have you announced to anyone yet?


----------



## deltadawn1987

No just me and my hubby so far, I cant wait to tell people but Im trying to wait it out till I have a scan I probably wont be Able to contain myself though lol sorry your feeling a bit crap as well, morning sickness has really kicked in good and proper and yeah it feels exactly like the end of a bad hangover still its all worth it x


----------



## flou

How is everyone? I booked my first midwife appointment which is on the 4th October. I am wondering as to whether I will have a consultant for this pregnancy as I ended up having gestational hypertension with DS. They also couldn't decide if I had preeclampsia or not. No protein in urine but some protein markers in my blood. I ended up being induced then an emergency c-section. So that and the fact I'm 37 they may suggest I see a consultant.

I told my parents and brother. They are the only ones who know. Mum cried and Dad said that he's going to have to spoil another one now! I think they are really pleased. They are the best grandparents to DS they completely adore him and he loves them so much too!


----------



## deltadawn1987

Hi, sorry I haven’t replied in a while but I couldn’t find any of my post with this update. Anyway I’m very happy to say I’m now 9 weeks and 5 days and So far everything seems to be going well. Still sick and tired but I don’t even care as long as little bean is okay. How is everyone doing any of you ladies still around would love to have a update xx


----------



## MissMarpleFan

deltadawn1987 said:


> Hi, sorry I haven’t replied in a while but I couldn’t find any of my post with this update. Anyway I’m very happy to say I’m now 9 weeks and 5 days and So far everything seems to be going well. Still sick and tired but I don’t even care as long as little bean is okay. How is everyone doing any of you ladies still around would love to have a update xx

That's great! Just keep taking care of yourself.

I have a 24 week appointment and scan tomorrow. Excited to find out how she's doing.

I went to a (small) festival today and got so worn out walking around I had to have a 2 hour nap afterwards. I have never felt so out of shape, jeez!


----------



## flou

Im 9 weeks and a day and I am also feeling really sick and tired. Can't wait to be out of this trimester. I also can't wait for my 12 week scan and hopefully see a wriggly bubba. I think it may feel real - even tho im sick as a dog and none of my trousers fit!


----------



## crusherwife44

Delta i miscarried at 8 weeks on june 8th! I just hit 5 and this one is due june 10 next year. I know what you mean about symptoms. They make me feel so much better. Every time i wipe i just pray theres nothing wrong. Praying everyday i can keep this one.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months <3


----------



## JJordaan

Hi girls. I think its completely normal to feel like lunatics once pg after losses. This is my 11th pregnancy, all lost between 6 and 12 weeks. With this miracle im over 20 weeks now and still have to pinch myself every day as a reminder this is HAPPENING!! Every twinge and pain is a sweet reminder that our bodies are doing what they should be girls. Its a different pregnancy and a different baby. This journey we are all on is HUGE and unless somebody has been through what we all have, they wouldn't understand.


----------

